
BetterExplained has a Patreon - marbiru
https://www.patreon.com/betterexplained
======
marbiru
BetterExplained is a ridiculously awesome website for intuitive explanations
of complicated maths concepts (that most of us pretend to understand but
secretly don't). It's a really well-loved site (gets posted to hn every couple
of months -- typical top comment: "This site is a hidden gem on the internet.
This guy deserves a lot more credit") and is all the work of one guy, Kalid,
who writes it as a side project. It's really important to him that the site
stays free for anyone to access, but he finally agreed to start a Patreon so
that those of us who want to support him can tip a little something in his
hat. Personally I'm hoping that if enough of us donate he will eventually quit
his day-job and write full-time, but in any case it's nice to be able to show
some appreciation for one of the best & friendliest educational resources out
there. I don't think he's promoting the Patreon at all so I just wanted to
share it here for others who feel the same.

~~~
kalid
Just saw this come through, thanks man :). I had been shy about publicizing
the Patreon (wasn't sure what to offer, was it "worth it" etc.) but I realize
just having it out there for people who want to support the site is enough of
a start. Thanks for sharing this.

------
timroy
Fantastic, happy to see this development. I keep a list of people/Patreons to
support, and Kalid has been on it for a long time

~~~
kalid
Really appreciate it, thank you.

